# bait shops in murrells inlet



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

anyone have the numbers to the two bait shops in murrells inlet


----------



## GCsurfishingirl (Feb 28, 2006)

Perry's: 843-651-2895
Don't know the other in MI
Garden City Bait and Tackle: 843-651-7833

Brittany


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

thanks, im hoping they have live shrimp friday, does anyone no how mud minnows are for trout if theres no shrimp or finger mullet to be caught


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Never caught a trout on mud minnows. Dont think they would do very good. If u cant get live shrimp try your luck with some gulp shrimp. As good or better than live bait and thats from experiance not just the package...


----------

